

ObjectiveSync – A thin Java object persistence layer for JDBC - kimi
https://github.com/l3nz/ObjectiveSync?a

======
th0br0
I've greatly enjoyed using jOOQ [0] for this purpose in the past. Incredible
powerful and easy to use. All without the stuff that hibernate pulls in...

[0] [http://www.jooq.org/](http://www.jooq.org/)

~~~
kimi
JOOQ is nice, but it is more aimed at writing SQL in a portable way than at
reading/writing objects.

------
twic
How does this compare to MyBatis [1]? Based on a very brief read, it looks
like ObjectiveSync requires me to write more code, but does some interesting
things that MyBatis doesn't, like deferred loading.

[1] [http://mybatis.github.io/mybatis-3/](http://mybatis.github.io/mybatis-3/)

~~~
kimi
You write maybe more code, but you control how you want objects serialized.
And when you find yourself fighting against the database layer, you know you
are doing something wrong.

------
jermo
What would've been great is having code snippets/examples in the main readme
page.

Over all it looks like a useful library but I think a lot of developers would
prefer seeing how the API is used.

~~~
kimi
Examples are here:
[https://github.com/l3nz/ObjectiveSync/tree/master/tests/ch/l...](https://github.com/l3nz/ObjectiveSync/tree/master/tests/ch/loway/oss/ObjectiveSync/maps)

~~~
jermo
That's great. Thanks! Though I would consider putting some of them in the main
readme or the wiki.

~~~
kimi
Opened up a bug
[https://github.com/l3nz/ObjectiveSync/issues/2](https://github.com/l3nz/ObjectiveSync/issues/2)

------
kimi
It looks like I'm not alone in hating Hibernate.

